# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports >  Τα λιμάνια των χαμένων πατρίδων

## Nicholas Peppas

An undated pictures from Trapezous, clearly from the late 1930s

Trapezous.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A wonderful early and rare postcard from the Greek island of *Tenedos*, probably around 1905

Greek Tenedos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Therapia* was a delightful little town north of Constantinople on the left bank of Bosporus. Known now as _Tarabya_, a paraphrase of the Greek name, Therapia was the 
weekend and summer home of the rich Fanariotes. The prettiness shown in this 1912 postcard can be felt even now, although the old houses (shown here as brand new 
with red roofs) are in rather dilapidated conditions.

Tarabya can be reached from Constantinople by car, going north about 30 minutes after Bebek (where the famous _Robert College_ (today's Boyazici University) used to be), 
although it may take 60 minutes during weekend traffic. 

In Therapia one could also find the miracle-giving icon (and church) of Aghia Paraskevi, which has now been transferred to the state of New York.

Greek Therapia 1912.jpg

Here is a very nice postcard of the _Hotel Tokatlian_ in 1910 as indicated by the stamp on the back. This was the most cosmopolitan hotel of the region and you will see its progression over the years to the present _Tarabya hotel_

Therapia2.jpgTokatlian hotel.jpgTarabya Oteli.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Dyrrhachion* had a small Greek population before 1914, so it is not exactly a "lost" Greek city, but it pleases me to offer here a very old postcard of its harbor

Greek Dyrachion 1923.jpg

Although I dated it as 1923, its Austrian stamp confuses me. Earlier? Or simply mailed from an Austrian city?

Let us not forget that *Dyrrhachion* was the beginning of the _Egnatia Odhos_ that ended up in Constantinople.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

If you have not visited the island of *Halki*, one of the _Prigkiponisoi_ in Propontis (Marmara) sea, you should! It is a pretty island of orchards. The *Orthodox School of Halki* (the main school for preparation and education of the clergy of the _Greek Patriarchate of Constantinople_ is still there and remains closed since the mid 1970s

Greek Halki island in Propontis 1910.jpg

A 1908 postcard of beautiful Halki

Halki 1908.jpg

A nice postcard (1905?) of the port of Halki 

Halki.jpg

Αλλη μια ωραια καρτ ποσταλ της Ελληνικης Χάλκης

Halki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And on the occasion of mentioning Propontis (Marmara) sea, here is a wonderful picture of *Viktoria Luise* in Constantinople that I discussed further in  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52271


Vikt Luise.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτό το θέμα, εννοποιήσαμε -σε συννενόηση με το Nicholas Peppas- τα λιμάνια των περιοχών που άλλοτε κατοικούσαν Έλληνες. Εξαιρέσαμε τη Σμύρνη που λόγω σημασίας κράτησε το δικό της θέμα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Δεν ξέρω, εάν το παρόν θέμα είναι το ιδανικό, αλλά 1. αναφέρεται στις χαμένες πατρίδες και 2. δε μου φάνηκε σωστό να ανοίξω ολόκληρο νέο θέμα για μια και μόνο διαφήμιση. Εάν οι διαχειριστές το θεωρούν λάθως, παρακαλώ πείτε το μου και θα το μετακινήσω σε νέο θέμα!  :Wink:  
Δρομολόγια του Αυστριακού Lloyd του έτους 1845. 
Κάθε Τρίτη από Κωνσταντινούπολή για Σμύρνη, μέσω Τενέδου! 
Fahrplan_1845_OeLloyd.jpg

Πηγή: Wikipedia, άρθρο για το Αυστριακό Lloyd

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν ξέρω, εάν το παρόν θέμα είναι το ιδανικό, αλλά 1. αναφέρεται στις χαμένες πατρίδες και 2. δε μου φάνηκε σωστό να ανοίξω ολόκληρο νέο θέμα για μια και μόνο διαφήμιση. Εάν οι διαχειριστές το θεωρούν λάθως, παρακαλώ πείτε το μου και θα το μετακινήσω σε νέο θέμα!


It is not sacrilegious to have it here! And it is an incredibly interesting ad!
Thanks




> Δρομολόγια του Αυστριακού Lloyd του έτους 1845. 
> Κάθε Τρίτη από Κωνσταντινούπολή για Σμύρνη, μέσω Τενέδου!


For those not familiar with the old Turkish names, in Greek the route described here was: _Constantinople, Kallipolis, Ellispontos, Tenedos, Troy, Mytilene, Smyrna_

Also if you really want travel adventures to Aegean travel (and if you know French) I highly recommend the book _Voyage de la Troade_ by J. B. Lechevalier, J.B. Sawrey Morritt (Dentu, Paris, 1802) that contains trips from Athens (sic) to Skyros and then Lesvos and Troy!

You can read a good chunk of the book in
http://books.google.com/books?id=PjI...zqPSZCPH-Cbtwe

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ Νικόλα! 




> For those not familiar with the old Turkish names, in Greek the route described here was: _Constantinople, Kallipolis, Ellispontos, Tenedos, Troy, Mytilene, Smyrna_





> Also if you really want travel adventures to Aegean travel (and if you know French) I highly recommend the book _Voyage de la Troade_ by J. B. Lechevalier, J.B. Sawrey Morritt (Dentu, Paris, 1802) that contains trips from Athens (sic) to Skyros and then Lesvos and Troy! 
> 
> You can read a good chunk of the book in
> 
> http://books.google.com/books?id=PjI...zqPSZCPH-Cbtwe

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Himara was a main Greek center in North Epirus. Its history is well known to all Greeks... For people interested in maritime events, Himara's name has been associated with the biggest maritime accident in the Greek passenger history, the 1946 loss of the passenger ship Himara that was traveling from Thessaloniki to Piraeus...

Here is a photograph of Himara around 1995.

Himara.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία της Κωνσταντινούπολης, πιθανότατα του 1922-23, τότε που οι Ρωμιοί πλημμύριζαν τα σοκάκια της.

Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από το Γαλατά και σε πρώτο πλάνο ένα υπερωκεάνειο με 2 φουγάρα ξεχωρίζει από τα φορτηγά που περιμένουν στις εκβολές του Κεράτιου.

Πρέπει να είναι το NEW YORK, ένα όμορφο σκαρί ναυπηγημένο το 1888 ως CITY OF NEW YORK, από τα πρωτοπόρα υπερωκεάνεια μαζί με το αδελφάκι του CITY OF PARIS.

Να και το σχετικό απόσπασμα πως βρέθηκε στην Πόλη:




> In 1922 she went to the Irish American Line and later the same year to the United Transatlantic Line. On June 10th 1922, she left New York for the last time for the American Black Sea Line on a voyage to Naples and Constantinople where she was sold for demolition at auction by order of the US government. The _New York_ spent her last days in Genoa, where she was scrapped in 1923.


 *Πηγή* με φωτο και περισσότερα για την ιστορία του. 

Για την εταιρεία αυτή που προσέγγιζε και σε Ελληνικά λιμάνια θα γράψουμε σύντομα *εδώ*.

constantinople liner.jpg
Η φωτο είχε δημοσιευτεί στο περιοδικό _Αργώ_ χωρίς σχόλια για την ταυτότητα του πλοίου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πρέπει να είναι το NEW YORK, ένα όμορφο σκαρί ναυπηγημένο το 1888 ως CITY OF NEW YORK, από τα πρωτοπόρα υπερωκεάνεια μαζί με το αδελφάκι του CITY OF PARIS.


You are probably right she is the _City of New York_ towards the end of her carrier. She was an Inman Line ship and she held the _Blue Riband_ (eastbound only) in 1892 for a few months! 17.550 tons, 20 knots

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ari: Since you brought _Constantinople_ for discussion here is a 1904 postcard of Bosporus just north of the city, at _Buyuk Dere_. The area just north of Therapia (see above) used to be known as _Vathys Kolpos_ and was populated by the Christians of the city. It was their summer residence. In the lower part of the village (seen here), lived the Armenians and Greeks while in the upper part, on the hill, one could see the summer residences and gardens of the various ambassadors.

Here is a passage from _A Handbook for Travelers in the Ionian Islands, Greece, turkey, Asia Minor and Constantinople_, published by John Murray in London in 1845
"on the fine moonlight nights, when the dark blue sky mingles with the deep blue of Bosphorus (sic)... when caiques full of Greek singers and guitar-players glide with their tones along the banks, and the balmy air of the night wafts the softest Ionian melodies over the waters...."
Constantinople 1904.jpg

_Constantinople_ in 1929 
Constantinople 1929.jpg

_Constantinople_ in 1953 just before the major destruction of the Greek properties in Pera and elsewhere
Constantinople 1953.jpg

And here is a 1905 postcard of *Constantinople* showing almost the same area... We are looking towards Galata
Constantinople 1905.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> The area just north of Therapia (see above) used to be known as _Vathys Kolpos_ and was populated by the Christians of the city. It was their summer residence.


Ο Βαθύς Κόλπος ήταν το σημείο όπου είχαν αγκυροβολήσει οι Αργοναύτες στο ταξίδι τους προς την Κολχίδα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Kydoniae_ (Aivali) were a major Greek center in the Aegean about 100 km north of Smyrna. A rich center of Hellenism it vanished in 1922. 

Here is a photograph from 1898

Kydoniai 1898.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is a map showing the Greek regions that Eleutherios Venizelos would attempt to place under Greek Influence in Paris. His request included Avlon, Veration, Monastirion, Philippoupolis, Adrianople, Raidestos, Saranta Ekklisies, Constantinople, all Asia Minor, all Pontus, Crete and all Propontis (Marmara)
ParisPeace Venizelos Map.jpg

I do not want to be misunderstood and this Forum is not the place for political discussions. I am uploading this nice map that indicates major Greek population expansion in the late 1910s and how the Treaty of Sevres had decided to allocate the lands... Of course we all know what happened in 1922...
Treaty of Sevres.PNG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Alexandria*... What wonderful Greek neighborhoods in the 19th century, what wonderful cultural life....  Greek started populating it long time ago in the 19ths century there was a huge Greek community in Alexandria that flourished beyond belief... Cretans, Rhodians, Cassians, Carpathians, Constantinopoliteans, Pontians and many _Elladikoi_ Greeks from mainland Greece moved to *Alexandria*.

Earlier this year I published a book _VASSO ARGYRIS: The life of a “wonderful singer” revisited. Argyris (1907-75)_, whose family came originally from Rhodes, was born in Alexandria and studied music there. After an early career in the Greek cinema (he was the _jeune premier_ in the _Gaziadis_ movie _Exo ftohia_ of 1932, costarring with _Vasso Manolidou_) and after recording several popular hits of that period he left for Austria and Germany. In the 1930s he became the leading tenor of the Berlin State Opera and then in the late 1940s he was the main tenor of the New York City Opera.

Peppas "Argyris".jpgArgyris1946.jpg

In my book, I have used extensively pictures and postcards from _old Alexandria_ and I would like to share some with you here.

*Alexandria harbor in 1916.* 
Alexandria was the main port of Egypt and a very important commercial center in the  1875-1940 period. Alexandria had direct connection with Marseilles, Naples,  Genoa, Piraeus, Constantinople and Odessa with fast passenger ships (photograph from the authorΆs collection)
Alexandria harbour.jpg

*Zizinia Theater in Alexandria in 1910* 
(postcard from the authorΆs collection)
The Zizinia Theater was located on rue Rosette. It was built in 1863 by Greek merchant _Menander Tzitzinias_ (Zizinia in Italian). _Ulysses Lappas_ made his first stage appearance there in 1903, as a member of the children's chorus in "Carmen" at the Zizinia opera house. _Sarah Bernhardt_ appeared then in 1907. The theater was demolished in 1916 and replaced in 1926 by the _Mohamed Ali Theater_, later changed to _Sayed Darwin Theatre_, and now the Alexandria Opera House. In the 1920s, it was commonly called the _Zizinia Theater_.
Zizinia theater.jpg

*Antoniades Gardens near the Mahmudiya canal in Alexandria (1907).*
The Antoniades Gardens were a staple of early twentieth century
Alexandria and were a nice meeting place of the European community of Alexandria
Alexandria 1907.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Again, sections from my  book _VASSO ARGYRIS: The life of a “wonderful singer” revisited._ 

The Moharrem Bey quarter of Alexandria was located along the northern side of the Mahmudiya canal. The quarter had many fine houses and gardens stretching eastward for a considerable distance and was a favorite residence of wealthy citizens. These were very beautiful times for the Greeks of Alexandria who were noble and rich, truly some of the best Greeks outside of Greece who were always helping the mother country. This Greek community of Alexandria produced cultural figures such as the poet _Costa Cavaf_y, the tenors _Ulysses Lappas_ (1890-1975) and _Nicola Filacuridi_ (1921-2009), the actor and singer Georges Guetary and so many others, including of course _Vasso Argyris_ (1907-75).  [NB: In much later times, the popular singer _Dakis_ was Egyptiot]

*Greek Alexandrine boat Olga 1909* 
(photograph from the authorΆs collection)
Here is a small passenger boat called *Olga*. She carries a Greek flag
Alexandria  Dahalie.jpg

*Moharem Bey in 1910*
(postcard from the author's collection)
Moharem Bay.jpg

*Aeschylos-Arion Theater of the Greek community of Alexandria*
This postcard was issued to raise funds for the completion of the building in 1926
Aeschylus-Arion 1925.jpg

*The French Passenger Ship L'Equateur (Messageries Maritimes) in Alexandria
*This ship was doing the trade of East Mediterranean sea for many years
Built in 1875 in La Ciotat, she was quite big, 3,716 tons, and stayed with its first company for 47 years, until its scrapping in 1922...
Equateur in Alexandria.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Δεν είναι εικόνα από την Τραπεζούντας αλλά θεωρώ ότι σχετίζεται με τους ανθρώπους που έζησαν στα παράλια του Εύξεινου Πόντου. Η φωτογραφία είναι από τον υγειονομικό σταθμό της Μακρονήσου στα 1922. Η λεζάντα αναφέρει: «Εδώ περιθάλπονταν οι 6000 Έλληνες πρόσφυγες από την Τραπεζούντα, που μόλις είχαν φτάσει με ατμόπλοια.»



Πηγή: Από το *blog* της Τ. Μήτρου.

Η φωτογραφία ανοίγει σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The Russian city of *Odessos [Odessa]* was _a center of Hellenism from 1800 to about 1920_. Many Greek merchants flourished there and some of them (notably *Gr Maraslis* or _Marasleios Scholi_ fame) became major national donors and philanthropists. 

I am attaching here a longer document written by _A Zografos of Odessa_ and printed in *Skokos' Diary (Imerologion Skokou)* in 1902. It is worth reading for its wealth of information about this city in the late 1800s but also about the contributions of her Greeks...  There are also some very nice pictures in it.

Page1-7 from Odessa 1902_Page_1.jpgPage1-7 from Odessa 1902_Page_2.jpg

Page1-7 from Odessa 1902_Page_3.jpgPage1-7 from Odessa 1902_Page_4.jpg

Page1-7 from Odessa 1902_Page_5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am attaching here more pages of a  document written by _A Zografos of Odessa_ and printed in *Skokos' Diary (Imerologion Skokou)* in 1902. It is worth reading for its wealth of information about this city in the late 1800s but also about the contributions of her Greeks...  There are also some very nice pictures in it.

Page1-7 from Odessa 1902_Page_6.jpgPage1-7 from Odessa 1902_Page_7.jpg

Pages 8-15 from Odessa 1902_Page_1.jpgPages 8-15 from Odessa 1902_Page_2.jpg

Pages 8-15 from Odessa 1902_Page_3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am attaching here more pages of a  document written by _A Zografos of Odessa_ and printed in *Skokos' Diary (Imerologion Skokou)* in 1902. It is worth reading for its wealth of information about this city in the late 1800s but also about the contributions of her Greeks...  There are also some very nice pictures in it.

Pages 8-15 from Odessa 1902_Page_4.jpg

Pages 8-15 from Odessa 1902_Page_5.jpgPages 8-15 from Odessa 1902_Page_6.jpg

Pages 8-15 from Odessa 1902_Page_7.jpgPages 8-15 from Odessa 1902_Page_8.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Wonderful postcards of *Odessa* during the time of the Greek community's zenith! First, the harbor in 1915
Odessa 1915.JPG

And then a postcard of *Odessa* from 1904 showing Deribas Street
Odessa 1904.jpg

And a postcard of *Odessa* from 1910 showing the Odessa stock exchange
Odessa 1910.jpg

The main post office of *Odessa* in 1912
Odessa 1912.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Enjoy this one from 1908. A HAPAG cruise to Alexandria!

Alexandria 1908.jpg

And one from the the _Alexandria_ port area

Alexandria.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Πραγματικά ιστορικά κειμήλια οι φωτογραφίες και τα έγγραφα που παρουσίασε ο κ. Πέππας.
Ελπίζω πάντα να μας καταπλήσσει με τις παρουσιάσεις του.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πραγματικά ιστορικά κειμήλια οι φωτογραφίες και τα έγγραφα που παρουσίασε ο κ. Πέππας.
> Ελπίζω πάντα να μας καταπλήσσει με τις παρουσιάσεις του.


Thank you very much my friend _Toxoti_. We too enjoy your wonderful pictures of old Liners and other items! It sounds like we are the same age...

I am appending below an excerpt from a Greek newspaper (I did not write down its name) that talks about ships coming to Piraeus _from Russia in June 1905_. The article mentions the uprising of *Potemkin*. Those not familiar with this very important page of the Russian history are urged to read at least http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battles...emkin_uprising

Jun 23 1906.jpg

Potemkin.jpg

Of the cities mentioned, *Taiganion* (today's *Taganrog*, Таганро́г) was a very important city in the Greek-Russian history. Taiganion was on the very NE site of the Azof Sea, about 100 miles west of Rostov, therefore always in Russia and not in the Ukraine. In the beginning of the 20th century it had about 58,000 people (86,000 by 1928 ). The city had many Greeks and Jews and was a major commercial center. After the 1917 revolution, many Greeks remained in Taiganion and after 1922 many Pontians and other Greeks were added. The community is still active and the Greek ambassador in Moscow visited them just a year ago. Taganrog is also famous as the birthplace of _Anton Chekhov (1860-1904)_, the beloved Russian playwright whose theatrical plays were extremely popular in Athens between 1945 and 1975, especially in performances by _Dimitris Myrat_ and _Voula Zoumboulaki_.

Here I show two postcards of the pre-revolutionary era showing Taganrog's theater and its (Russian Orthodox) cathedral of the Assumption (_Analipsis_)

Taiganion Theater.jpg

Taiganion cathedral.jpg

Of course the most famous Greek citizen of Taiganion was _Ioannis Varvakis (Ivan Varvatski)_ who was known as a trader and then benefactor of Taiganion. His early contribution to the city was the _Varvakios Mansion_ that became a Commercial School. The readers are reminded that Varvakis did the same in Athens establishing the _Varvakios Scholi_ that was extremely popular as a high school in my days (is it still?). Here is the _Varvakios Mansion_ in Taiganion in the 1870s!

Varvakios mansion.jpg

For more information on the life of _Ioannis Varvakis_, please read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ioannis_Varvakis

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Taiganion* (today's *Taganrog*, Таганро́г) was a very important city in the Greek-Russian history. Taiganion was on the very NE site of the Azof Sea, about 100 miles west of Rostov, therefore always in Russia. 

The city had a wonderful opera theater, built there in the 1860s for Italian opera. Its impressario was _Gaetano Molla._ Here is a playbill of _Elena of Offenbach_ from the Taiganion Theater

Elena.jpg

Two Greek sons of Taiganion became internationally known artists... 

First, the Russian tenor *David Yuzhin*  (1868-1923) was born here (although _Kutsch and Riemens_ do not disclose the birth place simply stating "born in Russia"). His name was *Dimitrios Bandekos* but the family took the Russian name for assimilation. As a youth he sang in church choirs. He was professionally trained in St.    Petersburg. Like many of his contemporaries, he gained experience by appearing    in Harkovo, Odessa and other cities, although probably not in Taiganion. In 1901 he joined the Bolshoi Theater where he    met his future wife, Nataliya Yermolenko-Yuzhina, another famous soprano. Numerous of their 78 rpm records exist, many of them transcribed in CDs. This writer has written a biography of David Yuzhin http://www.che.utexas.edu/research/biomat/bio/extra.htm that can be obtained upon asking.  Here is *David Yuzhin-Bandekos* as Lionel in _Marta_ of_ Flotow.

_Yuzhin.jpg

The second was *Dimitrios Synodinos*, known in Russian as Dmitri Sinodi-Popov (_Дмитрий Минаевич Синоди-Попов_), a major Russian painter (1855-1910), active in Paris during his last few years. His house is still seen in Taganrog (see below). A nice biography can be found in the Russian Wikipedia http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B2%D0%B8%D1%87
His portraits of local Greeks are very well known: _Portrait of Doctor Divaris_, _Greek Boy_ and _An Old Greek_

Sinodi-Popov House.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The other city mentioned above is *Nikolayev* (Николаев, today's *Mykolaiv* in the Ukraine). Today a terrible city of 500,000 people, Nikolayev was a wonderful interior port located between Odessa and Crimea. She had about 75,000 people in 1905, going up to 101,000 in the census of 1926. See also http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...81%D1%82%D1%8C)

There was a small Greek community, very successful in trade and the arts. Here is the Duma in 1900. The city is best known to Greeks because of the success of the 7th _syntagma_ of the Greek Army that (as part of the anti-bolshevik campaign) occupied Nikolayev from February 17 to 28, 1919.

Duma 1900.jpg




> The other city mentioned above is *Nikolayev* (Николаев, today's *Mykolaiv* in the Ukraine). Today a terrible city of 500,000 people, Nikolayev was a wonderful interior port located between Odessa and Crimea. She had about 75,000 people in 1905, going up to 101,000 in the census of 1926.


The attached period map show of the Greek "centers" in the Black Sea including Nikolayev and Taganrong

Blck Sea.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Therapia* was a delightful little town north of Constantinople on the left bank of Bosporus. Known now as _Tarabya_, a paraphrase of the Greek name, Therapia was the weekend and summer home of the rich Fanariotes. The prettiness shown in this 1912 postcard can be felt even now, although the old houses (shown here as brand new with red roofs) are in rather dilapidated conditions.
> 
> Tarabya can be reached from Constantinople by car, going north about 30 minutes after Bebek (where the famous _Robert College_ (today's Boyazici University) used to be), although it may take 60 minutes during weekend traffic. 
> 
> In Therapia one could also find the miracle-giving icon (and church) of Aghia Paraskevi, which has now been transferred to the state of New York.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28624


One more photograph from 1902 showing the *Therapia bay*.

Therapia.jpg

And here is another wonderful postcard of Therapia in 1902, when it was a relaxed, vacation town for the Greek, Armenian and Jewish population of Constantinople

Therapia.jpg

Another old postcard from _Therapia_. Admire its beauty and luxury

Therapia.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A 1901 postcard of *Sinope*, today's Turkish Sinop. Sinope is located in Black Sea. She was part of the Empire of Trapezous during the Byzantine period. In 1918 the town had about 12,000 Greek inhabitants

Sinope.jpg

_Samsous_, today's Turkish megalopolis of 750,000 with the name Samsun, was a thriving Greek city close to Trapezous, with regular passenger liners between the two cities. But by 1919 most Greeks had moved either to Asia Minor or to Armenia and Russia. This is how Georgia got a large Pontian population...  It was here that Kemal Atat&#252;rk started his new Turkey in 1919.

Here you see the Greek Othodox Metropolis of the city in 1912.

Samsus.jpg

Another city on the Black Sea, _Kerasous,_ in 1902

Kerasous.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Triglia_, today's Tirilye, was a smaller town in Propontis, about 15 km from Moudania. A major focus of Greek life, this town had produced many notable Greek merchant. Most prominent was Philippos Kavounides, the patriarch of the Kavounides family. 

During the Asia Minor catastrophe, the Kavounides family (and its ships) saved many inhabitants of the town. Eventually, some of them came to Arafin/Rafina which they renamed Nea Triglia for a few years. (NB: The Rafina football team, typically playing in the First Local Division, is also called Triglia)

Here is an undated photo from Triglia. Credit: _Ozhan G&#252;rsoy_

Tirilye (Triglia).jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas,

Congratulations on this excellent piece of research. This account of Greek trading and presence in the area of the Black Sea and Asia Minor is truly fascinating.......thank you so much!

Best regards
Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas,
> 
> Congratulations on this excellent piece of research. This account of Greek trading and presence in the area of the Black Sea and Asia Minor is truly fascinating.......thank you so much!
> 
> Best regards
> Henry.


Welcome back Henry and thank you. I hope you had time to see the _Olympia_ site.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Welcome back Henry and thank you. I hope you had time to see the _Olympia_ site.


Nicholas, indeed I have and am very pleased that she called at Kalamata and paid her last visit to the country that saw her being born and succeed!
Thanks for all your posts and pictures during her brief spell in Greek waters
She is probably at Port Said by now and will soon cross the Suez Canal on her way to the breakers. A great shame to bid farewell to one of the Grande Dames of the ocean.

All the best Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a list of the main passenger lines that served the Black Sea before World War I

Routes Medit Black Sea.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Triglia_, today's Tirilye, was a smaller town in Propontis, about 15 km from Moudania................................ 
> ......... some of them came to Arafin/Rafina which they renamed Nea Triglia for a few years. ..................................................  ........37865[/ATTACH]


Αγαπητέ Νίκο , Θα μου επιτρέψεις να συμπληρώσω ότι Πρόσφυγες από την Τριγλία πήγαν και στη Χαλκιδική όπου και εκεί δημιούργησαν τη Νέα Τριγλία


*Νέα Τρίγλια Χαλκιδικής*
*Από τη Βικιπαίδεια, την ελεύθερη εγκυκλοπαίδεια*

Η *Νέα Τρίγλια* είναι κωμόπολη και έδρα του Δήμου Τρίγλιας, στο δυτικό τμήμα της επαρχίας του νομού Χαλκιδικής. Η απόστασή της από τη Θεσσαλονίκη είναι γύρω στα 50 χιλιόμετρα. Βρίσκεται σε απόσταση 4 χιλιομέτρων περίπου από τη δυτική ακτή της Χαλκιδικής προς τον Θερμαϊκό και η κτηματική περιοχή της εκτείνεται μέχρι την ακτογραμμή. Αριθμεί 2.905 κατοίκους με βάση την πληθυσμιακή απογραφή του 2001. Οι κάτοικοι είναι ντόπιοι αλλά και πρόσφυγες, προερχόμενοι από την ομώνυμη πόλη του Βοσπόρου. Κύρια ασχολία είναι η γεωργία, η κτηνοτροφία και ειδικότερα οι υπέργηρες ελιές (από το 16ο αιώνα) και οι καλλιέργειες σιτηρών και κηπευτικών. Ανάμεσα στα άλλα, λειτουργούν αγροτικό ιατρείο, ταχυδρομείο, 2 αγροτικοί συνεταιρισμοί, 2 νηπιαγωγεία, 2 Δημοτικά Σχολεία, Γυμνάσιο και Λύκειο, Κέντρο Φροντίδας Οικογένειας, παιδικοί σταθμοί, ΟΤΕ, ΚΑΠΗ και ΚΕΠ (από το 2004).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ Νίκο , Θα μου επιτρέψεις να συμπληρώσω ότι Πρόσφυγες από την Τριγλία πήγαν και στη Χαλκιδική όπου και εκεί δημιούργησαν τη Νέα Τριγλία


Thank you τοξότης!

Let me also bring to the attention of all, a wonderful extremely detailed Web site about the old Triglia http://www.pistikidis.gr/triglia.php

Triglia.jpg
Triglia

----------


## τοξοτης

Πράγματι πολύ όμορφο και κατατοπιστικότατο
Ευχαριστώ

Μία ακόμη <χαμένη Πατρίδα> είναι ή Κίος






Πηγή
http://www.musesnet.gr/pages/kios/istoria.htm

----------


## τοξοτης

Μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες

*Ιχθυαγορά Κίου και ένα Κιώτικο αρχοντικό* 

Image1.jpg 
*Εκδρομή στην Τρίγλεια*


Διοικητήριο Κίου ,1920

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is *Moudania* of Propontis in 1912 showing also its pier!

Moudania.jpg

Τα _Μουδανια_ που χαθηκαν για παντα

Moudania.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Αρχές του 1915 και ο Harry Griswold Dwight περιοδεύει στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα. Το οδοιπορικό του δημοσιεύεται στο National Geographic τον Μάιο του 1915 και σε ένθετο της εφημερίδα Το Βήμα στις 23 Ιουλίου του 2003. 
Όπως ήδη καταλαβαίνεται η σειρά αυτή ενθέτων του Βήματος με ανατυπώσεις τευχών του National Geographic περιέχει αριστουργήματα φωτογραφικά, ιστορικά και άκρως πολύτιμες πληροφορίες αναφορικά με τα εθνολογικά χαρακτηριστικά της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου, Βαλκανίων, Ιταλίας, Μέσης Ανατολής κλπ.

Κερασούντα λοιπόν το 1915:

Kerasous_001.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Prigkiponissos

Prinkipo.jpg




> Μία ακόμη <χαμένη Πατρίδα> είναι ή Κίος
>  Πηγή
> http://www.musesnet.gr/pages/kios/istoria.htm


Ωραιος χαρτης του κολπου της _Κιου_ πριν την καταστροφη...
Kios gulf.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δαρδανελλια (Canakkale) το 1911

Chanakkale 1911.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Κωνσταντινουπολις το 1899

Constant 1899.jpg

Κωνσταντινουπολις το 1902


Constant 1902.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η Αυλων (Vlora, Valona) της Αλβανιας ειχε αρκετους Ελληνες προ της ανεξαρτησιας του Αλβανικου κρατους. Περιπου 2.000 Ελληνες κατοικουσαν σ'αυτα τα μερη. Πολλοι απο αυτους εφυγαν αργοτερα προς το Αργυροκαστρο, την Χειμαρρα η την Νοτιο Ηπειρο.  Η Ιταλικη επιδραση ηταν ηδη προφανης ακομη και κατα την διαρκεια του Πρωτου Παγοσμιου Πολεμου. Εδω δυο καρτ ποσταλ της Αυλωνος του 1915

Avlon 1915.jpg

avlon2 1915.jpg

Πρεπει να σημειωθει οτι Ελληνικα επιβατηγα εκαναν κανονικα δρομολογια με Αλβανικα λιμανια στην περιοδο εκεινη.

Εδω επι παραδειγματι βλεπουμε δρομολογια της _Αχαικης Ατμοπλοιας_ της 18ης Ιουνιου 1915 για τους Αγιους Σαραντα και την Χειμαρρα, και της _Εταιρειας Παληου_ της 25ης Ιουνιου 1916 για τους Αγιους Σαραντα.

19150618 Ahaiki.jpg19160625 Palios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Γαλατσι ηταν μεγαλο εμπορικο κεντρο της Προπολεμικης Ρουμανιας. Συγχρονως ομως το Γαλατσι, τα Σουλινα και η Κωνσταντσα ηταν τα μεγαλα λιμανια  με μεγαλες Ελληνικες παροικιες.

Εδω καρτποσταλ του προπολεμικου Γαλατσιου


Galati.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

*Γιωτ Ελληνα βιομηχανου στα Θεραπεια (Tarabya) του Βοσπορου, καλοκαιρι του 1910

*Yacht in Therapia 1910.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σπανιο φιλμ απο την βιβλιοθηκη  του Institut National de l'Audiovisuel  (ΙΝΑ) απο τις 9 Μαιου 1959
http://ha.ina.fr/video/CPF86642658/mediterranee.fr.html

Απο το προγραμμα  Voyage sans passeport με τον Gilles Simon και την Ir&#232;ne Chagneau.

Περιλαμβανει απιθανα πλανα απο διαφορα μερη της Ελλαδος.  Δειτε το με την ησυχια σας

•    ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ και ΒΟΣΠΟΡΟΣ 5:12 μεχρι 8:38


Ist.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα *Μουδανια* (της Προποντιδος) μας το 1921

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Moudania 1921.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

> Enjoy this one from 1908. A HAPAG cruise to Alexandria!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34451
> 
> And one from the the _Alexandria_ port area
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34452


Ψάχνοντας στο παρελθόν είπα να βάλω μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου που αναφέρεται στο δημοσίευμα (σίγουρα θα υπάρχει και κάπου αλλού , απλά για να συμπληρώνει το δημοσίευμα)

MOLTKE

http://www.greatships.net/scans/PC-MO18.jpg



Το *Moltke* εκανε και Μεσογειακες Κρουαζιερες και ερχοταν ακομη και στον Πειραια προ του πρωτου παγκοσμιου πολεμου http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=165565

Moltke.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

ΚΕΡΑΣΟΥΝΤΑ

http://pontosandaristera.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/ker43.jpg



http://pontosandaristera.files.wordp...9/06/ker11.jpg


http://pontosandaristera.wordpress.com/.../eskigiresun

----------


## τοξοτης

ΤΡΑΠΕΖΟΥΝΤΑ

pontosandaristera.wordpress.com/.../15-7-2008-2/



pontosandaristera.wordpress.com/.../15-7-2008-2/



santeos-best.com/wiki/2001/1909_ΤΡΑΠΕΖ ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΤΡΑΠΕΖΟΥΝΤΑ
> 
> pontosandaristera.wordpress.com/.../15-7-2008-2/
> 
> 
> 
> pontosandaristera.wordpress.com/.../15-7-2008-2/
> 
> 
> ...


Οι καρτποσταλ που μας ανεβαζεις σημερα φιλε _τοξοτης_ ειναι καταπληκτικες...  Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Wonderful postcards of *Odessa* during the time of the Greek community's zenith! First, the harbor in 1915
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34446
> 
> And then a postcard of *Odessa* from 1904 showing Deribas Street
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34447
> 
> And a postcard of *Odessa* from 1910 showing the Odessa stock exchange
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34448
> 
> ...



Οδησσος 1912

Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο της Νεας Υορκης _Ατλαντις_ του Φεβρουαριου 1912

Odessa Atlantis Febr 1912.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ταξιδι στα Ελληνικα λιμανια της Προποντιδος (της σημερινης θαλασσας του Μαρμαρα). *  

Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο της Νεας Υορκης Ατλαντις του Αυγουστου 1912.

Θυμομαστε παλιες χαμενες πατριδες... την μια κοντα στην αλλη.  Τα καραβακια της γραμμης επιαναν (στο βορειο μερος της Προποντιδος) 
•    τον *Αγιο Στεφανο* που εγινε διασημος για την συνθηκη του Αγιου Στεφανου που εφτιαχνε μια τεραστια Βουλγαρια και που −ευτυχως για μας− δεν επικυρωθηκε ποτε
•    την *Καλλικρατεια* οι κατοικοι της οποιας  μεταφερθηκαν στην Νεα Καλλικρατεια της Χαλκιδικης
•    τους *Επιβατες* πολλοι κατοικοι των οποιων  μεταφερθηκαν στους Νεους Επιβατες του νομου Θεσσαλονικης
•    την *Σηλυβρια*, την σημερινη μεγαλη τουρκικη πολη Silivri. Η Σηλυβρια ειχε 5.500 Ελληνες κατοικους το 1920, πολλοι απο τους οποιους ηλθαν στο Νεο Ολβιο της Ξανθης και μερικοι στην Νεα Σηλυμβρια του Κιλκις
•    την επιβλητικη *Ραιδεστο*, το σημερινο  Tekirdag, που ειχε 17.000 Ελληνες κατοικους το 1920. Πολλοι κατοικοι ηλθαν στην Νεα Ραιδεστο Θεσσαλονικης
•    τον *Γανο*
•    την *Χωρα Ραιδεστου* που ειχε 3.386 Ελληνες κατοικους το 1920
•    το *Μυριοφυτο*, πολλοι κατοικοι του οποιου μεταφερθηκαν στο Μυριοφυτο Κιλκις. Το Μυριοφυτο ειχε 4.000 Ελληνες κατοικους
•    τον *Μαρμαρα*, πανω στην ομονυμη νησιδα
•    την *Αρτακη* (στην νοτια πλευρα της Προποντιδος, την σημερινη πολη Erdek οι Ελληνες κατοικοι της οποιας μετεφερθησαν στην Νεα Αρτακη της Ευβοιας.

Και βλεπουμε ακομη στον χαρτη Ελληνικα λιμανια οπως την *Καλλιπολη* (Gelibolu), τα *Δαρδανελλια* ( Canakkale ), την *Λαμψακο* (Lapseki), τον *Πανορμο* (Bandirma), τα *Μουδανια* (Mudanya) και τοσα αλλα....

Marmara.jpg

Και μια ωραια φωτογραφια του *Μυριοφυτου* το 1910. Κατα το http://database.emthrace.org/entitie...1e421f&NSPid=3, το Μυριοφυτο... 



> ... υπήρξε μια από τις μεγαλύτερες κωμοπόλεις των Γανόχωρων στη θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά. Διοικητικά υπαγονταν στο Βιλαέτι Αδριανουπόλεως, στο Σαντζάκι Καλλιπόλεως και έδρα του ομώνυμου Καζά. Τον 15 αιώνα έγινε Επισκοπή και μαζί με την Επισκοπή Περιστάσεως εντάχθηκαν στη Μητρόπολη Ηρακλείας. Στα 1909 συγκρότησαν μαζί με την Επισκοπή Περιστάσεως τη Μητρόπολη Μυριόφυτου και Περιστάσεως. Στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα ο πληθυσμός του Μυριόφυτου ανέρχεται στους 5.000 κατοίκους περίπου. Ήταν σπουδαίο κέντρο εμπορικής ναυτιλίας και διέθετε 150 περίπου ιστιοφόρα στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα. Επίσης υπήρχαν περίπου 100 κεραμοποιεία καθώς και 2−3 εργοστάσια κατεργασίας κουκουλιών ενώ δραστηριοποιούνταν και μια ποτοποιεία. Το 1788 ιδρύθηκε το πρώτο σχολείο από τους αδερφούς Ιωάννη Μπίλια και Αλεξανδρή Χατζή. Στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα είχε ένα επτατάξιο Δημοτικό σχολείο Αρρένων με 220 περίπου μαθητές και ένα εξατάξιο Δημοτικό σχολείο με 180 μαθήτριες Στο Μυριόφυτο λειτουργούσαν 4 εκκλησίες, των Εισοδίων της Θεοτόκου, των Αγ. Θεοδώρων, του Αγ. Ιωάννου και του Αγ. Νικολάου


Το *Μυριοφυτο* ειχε πολλους σπουδαιους γυιους, ενα ομως πολυαγαπημενο απο ολους τους Ελληνες, τον μεγαλο μας κωμικο *Βασιλη Λογοθετιδη* (1897−1960)

Dardanellia  Atlantis Aug 1912a.jpgDardanellia  Atlantis Aug 1912b.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To λιμανάκι της Πανόρμου, με το μεγάλο Τουρκικό ατμόπλοιο GULNIHAL πλαγιοδετημένο.

To 1.194grt GULNIHAL είχε ναυπηγηθεί στην Αγγλία το 1886 ως CAMBRIDGE για πλόες ανάμεσα στο Harwich και τις Κάτω Χώρες.
Το 1912 πουλήθηκε στην Anglo-Ottoman Steamship Co η οποία τελούσε υπό τη διαχείρηση (του Έλληνα; ) D. Lambriri και μετονομάστηκε KEMBRIC.
Το 1913 περιήλθε στον Σ.Καβουνίδη και το 1914 στην Τουρκική Κυβέρνηση που το μετέτρεψε σε νοσοκομειακό και το μετονόμασε GUL NIHAL.
Επανήλθε σε επιβατηγούς πλόες μετά τους πολέμους και διαλύθηκε το 1938 αφού πρόλαβε να γίνει και γραμματόσημο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Gulnihal_Bandirmada.jpg
πηγή: wowturkey.com

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ........................
> Επανήλθε σε επιβατηγούς πλόες μετά τους πολέμους και διαλύθηκε το 1938 αφού πρόλαβε να γίνει και γραμματόσημο 
> 
> Gulnihal_Bandirmada.jpg
> πηγή: wowturkey.com


Η Τουρκια εχει βγαλει αρκετα γραμματοσημα με γνωστα επιβατηγα της πλοια. Μηπως ξερεις αν η Ελλαδα εχει κανει το διο;

----------


## τοξοτης

*Ραιδεστός, ή Ρησιστός ή Ροσιστός ή Ροδοστός* 

  Η μεγάλη εξέδρα της Ραιδεστού    Πηγή  : http://www.xanthi.ilsp.gr/culturepor...rticle_id=1005

----------


## τοξοτης

*Ακτή Βοσπόρου* 

 Πηγή : http://www.xanthi.ilsp.gr/culturepor...rticle_id=1005

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Ραιδεστός, ή Ρησιστός ή Ροσιστός ή Ροδοστός* 
> 
> 
>  Η μεγάλη εξέδρα της Ραιδεστού  
>  Πηγή  : http://www.xanthi.ilsp.gr/culturepor...rticle_id=1005



Ωραια πολις η Ραιδεστος. Επι τη ευκαιρια, ο *Θανασης Μανουηλιδης,* προεδρος των Ελληνων Εφοπλιστων κατα την περιοδο 1933−35 κατηγετο απο την Ραιδεστο. ειχε σπουδασει στην σχολη της Χαλκης και μετα στην Γερμανια. Ακολουθησε τα δυο αδελφια του, Μανωλη και Γιωργο στο Μπακου του Αζερμπαιζαν οπουεγιϖε εμπορος και  παντρευτηκε την Μανια Αλεξεγιεβα.  Ηλθε στην Ελλαδα το 1924 και ιδρυσε την Ατμοπλοια Μανουηλιδη, αρχικα με τρια πλοια. Δυο απο αυτα ηταν ονομασμενα απο τις κορες του, Μαιρη και Ελενα.

Η εταιρεια του εγινε μερος της Ακτοπλοιας της Ελλαδος το 1932.

Μετα τον Δευτερο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο εγινε ενας απο τους ιδρυτες και μεγαλομετοχους της ΕΛΜΕΣ. Ηταν Διευθυνων Συμβουλος της ΕΛΜΕΣ μεχρι τον θανατο του το 1954.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Ελληνικο Προξενειο των *Κυδωνιων* (Αιβαλι) μετα την πυρκαγια του 1922

Aibali 1922.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Κερασους* απο φωτογραφια μελους του www.flickr.com
Kerasous.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/5341119...n/photostream/

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ιστοσελίδα του Imperial War Museum υπάρχει και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που δείχνει Έλληνες της Τενέδου να έχουν βγει με τις βάρκες να προϋπαντήσουν τον Ελευθέριο Βενιζέλο το 1915 που επέβαινε στο HMS TRIAD (2η φωτο) - μια θαλαμηγό επιταγμένη από το Βρετανικό ΠΝ. 
large.jpg triad.jpg

Το σκάφος που φαίνεται στο λιμάνι είναι ένα αγγλικό αλιευτικό, μετασκευασμένο σε ναρκαλλιευτικό, και αναγνωρίστηκε εδώ ως STRATFORD.
tenedos 1915.jpg

Οπως διαβάζουμε εδώ, το STRATFORD είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1906 και το 1914-19 επιτάχθηκε από το Αγγλικό Ναυαρχείο. Έδρασε στις επιχειρήσεις της Καλλίπολης και επεστράφη στους ιδιοκτήτες για να βυθιστεί την επόμενη χρονιά από έκρηξη μιας "ξεχασμένης" νάρκης! Όλα τα μέλη του πληρώματος του έχασαν τη ζωή τους και όπως διαβάζουμε εδώ άλλα δυο αλιευτικά βυθίστηκαν το ίδιο έτος από νάρκες.

----------


## Ellinis

Η βύθιση του ΜΑΡΗ ΒΑΛΛΙΑΝΟΥ στις 4 Μαρτίου 1910 στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1880 για την οικογένεια Βαλλιάνου της Κεφαλονιάς και αργότερα πέρασε σε άλλους Έλληνες ιδιοκτήτες μέχρι που συγκρούστηκε στον Βόσπορο με το α/π ΜΑΝΟΥΣΣΗΣ και βυθίστηκε.
Mari Vagliano sinking Constantinople.jpg

Έντεκα χρόνια αργότερα το ναυάγιο του ήταν ακόμη κίνδυνος για τη ναυτιλία...
mari valianou 3-21.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες από τη συλλογή της βιβλιοθήκης του Κογκρέσου τραβηγμένες πριν ένα αιώνα και παραπάνω.

Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε ατμόπλοια με βοηθητική ιστιοφορία.
istanbul ships.jpg

Στην παρακάτω βλέπουμε ένα αμερικάνικο αντιτορπιλικό άρα πιθανόν να είναι περί το 1918-1922, πίσω του ένα επιβατηγό της Lloyd Triestino με πιο πιθανό το DALMATIA και ένα ακόμη με δυο φουγάρα που δεν κατάφερα να αναγνωρίσω.

istanbul allied ships.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eλαφρύ καταδρομικό είναι. Ναι ήταν τόσο μικρά τότε.
Γιά αμερικάνικο παίζεται.

----------

